# Brizzle - Restaurant help



## youareagoat (Feb 4, 2008)

To all who know Brizzle,

I'm organinsing a stag trip to Cheltenham Race festival in march. And we are staying in Bristol the night before so am seeking restaurant recommendations.

Not looking for anything too fancy, the stag wants mexican but anything that serves good steak/burgers would be great.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Tom


----------



## nellyphant (Feb 4, 2008)

You could try 'Tootsies' located on Park Street.

http://travel.ciao.co.uk/Tootsies_Park_Street_Bristol__Review_5470976

I know they do mean burgers including ones that have chili or a little heat added to them. 

Hope this helps,


----------



## nellyphant (Feb 4, 2008)

Here's the details also...

74 Park Street
Bristol
Avon
BS1 5JX

Tel:  0117-925 4811


----------



## astral (Feb 4, 2008)

There is also Gourmet Burger Kitchen on Park Street which does good burgers, but if his heart is set on Mexican there is a fab place on Zetland Road (off Gloucester Road) called Casa Mexicana, but you'll need to book for a bigger group.  There is also a Tequila Max on Whiteladies Road, but I've never eaten there and so can't vouch for it.


----------



## JTG (Feb 4, 2008)

astral speaks truth, Gourmet Burger Kitchen and Casa Mexicana are the two I'd recommend as well


----------



## Geri (Feb 4, 2008)

Depends where you're staying, really. The Bristol Fashion is pretty central, it's a Beefeater pub.

The Cattlemans in Clifton does a decent steak, as does San Carlo in Corn Street.


----------



## nellyphant (Feb 5, 2008)

astral said:


> There is also Gourmet Burger Kitchen on Park Street which does good burgers, but if his heart is set on Mexican there is a fab place on Zetland Road (off Gloucester Road) called Casa Mexicana, but you'll need to book for a bigger group.  There is also a Tequila Max on Whiteladies Road, but I've never eaten there and so can't vouch for it.



It ain't cheap though....Tequila Max.


----------



## youareagoat (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank you all for the heads up. Should make my job that much easier.


----------



## Serotonin (Feb 6, 2008)

Try Dusk in Hotwells.

http://www.duskbristol.com/

A steak restaurant of very good quality.


----------



## Geri (Feb 6, 2008)

Serotonin said:


> Try Dusk in Hotwells.
> 
> http://www.duskbristol.com/
> 
> A steak restaurant of very good quality.



That looks *great! * Whereabouts in Hotwells is it?


----------



## nellyphant (Feb 7, 2008)

http://www.duskbristol.com/content/contactus.htm

Just off the Round-a-Bout (R-a-B) at the bottom of Jacobs Wells Road on St. Georges Rd towards Bristol College. There's a really good proper old boozer (CAMRA pub too) on the same side back towards the R-a-B. It always has its own never-ending beer festival...can't remember the name though? Perfect for a few pre & post bevvy's


----------



## Geri (Feb 7, 2008)

Is it the Bag O' Nails?


----------



## big eejit (Feb 7, 2008)

That's a good pub. But you won't get the Bristol Cat-swingers Club holding a meeting there.


----------

